# Mr Marvel's theme park, Scarborough



## pinkzpix (Aug 1, 2008)

Noticed a few people asking about this place in another thread so thought I'd post my photos from when I had a look around a couple of months back. There's not much left unfortunately and althought I would've loved to get closer to the volcanoes I thought it best not to as there was a gang of teenagers hanging around with the obligatory bottles of 'white lightning'...
































This is where you'd disembark the chair-lift at the other end:






Also took some of the old open air theatre, now looking a bit more like derelict East Germany than a venue for 'It's a Knockout'!
















And finally, the now filled-in pool at the Atlantis waterpark...






Hope these pics are OK, didn't actually intend on posting them anywhere when I took them as I didn't know about this forum. I think I might have found myself a new hobby though....


----------



## smileysal (Aug 1, 2008)

Excellent pics, but sad to see it in the condition it's in now. I'm sure there used to be either dolphins or sealions in that pool (that was later a open air theatre thingy lol) when I was tiny (or maybe that was somewhere else, but I was sure it used to be here.

I know there used to be a small zoo here when I was tiny, then we didn't go for a few years, then the next time we went, it was a small theme park (could have been mr marvels then - memories going now tho lol). Can remember going on the chairlift with my mate when we were up in Scarborough for the week, that was 22 years ago, as it was my mates 21st when we got back.

Shame to see the old pool at Atlantis now filled in, can remember going in there as well. 

And scoffing loads of cakes and drinking copious amounts of coffee in the (now gone) corner cafe everyday.

Thanks for bringing back a few memories,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## pinkzpix (Aug 1, 2008)

It must have been about 20 years since I'd been up there too, so it brought back loads of memories of going as a kid and also with my mates on our first holiday together when we were about 18. I remember one friend almost taking a return journey on the chair lift cos she didn't dare jump out of it while it was still moving! I was really surprised to see just how much of the chair lift equipment was left there instead of being scrapped.


----------



## Random (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, thats really eerie. Nice one.


----------



## Gibbo (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice. I was in Scarborough last week but restricted from any urbexing by the missus


----------



## thompski (Aug 6, 2008)

Shocking to see it like this, spent many happy times in the North Bay of Scarborough when I was a young 'un, whats going to happen to the area?


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow! Considering you're not, or weren't an explorer, you've done a bloody good job with this one!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## pinkzpix (Aug 6, 2008)

thompski said:


> Shocking to see it like this, spent many happy times in the North Bay of Scarborough when I was a young 'un, whats going to happen to the area?



The area where the corner cafe used to be has been redeveloped into apartments (surprise, surprise) but there's not much else happening at the moment. Found some info on this website though... http://www.thesandsnorthbay.co.uk/Siteplan.aspx

All looks a bit upmarket and not as much fun as it was, but maybe that's just me being nostalgic


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice one mate.


----------



## OSPA (Aug 9, 2008)

I went to Scarborough last year and that Atlantis water park had been filled in but had a fun fair on it, I went thi year and the fun fair was gone but they are redeveloping it. Damn, if it wasn't for the fact I was there with family I would have loved to have photographed the place after the workmen had gone home! Anyways, I think they may be making it back into a water park as the development of flats etc nextdoor to it said something about a water park on the information board.


----------



## 3domfighter (Aug 17, 2008)

what a shame that place must have been great fun.


----------



## scribble (Jan 18, 2009)

I was rooting around the older threads and found this gem. I used to go to the open air theatre when I was a child. Our landlady used to pack us up with thermoses and blankets. There were hotdog sellers etc. I also regularly rode the cable car to the top of the hill. 
Somewhere, we have pics of the South Bay Pool awaiting demolition. I'll try to find them and post them up.


----------



## goodeavens (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent report & pics, I remember taking my daughter on the chair-lift about 12 years ago


----------



## TK421 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice one, I was planning a trip here shortly, there are supposedly plans to 'do up' the concrete seating area, the whole area really does need a tarting up. My mam has got a picture of me as a kid in the park, with my head in one of the dinosaur's mouth Happy days, I love Scarborough


----------



## Claretfan (Jan 19, 2009)

im going near scarborough in the summer, i hope to check out the old scarborough athletic stadium, may visit this as well.


----------



## woody65 (Jan 20, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Nice one, I was planning a trip here shortly, there are supposedly plans to 'do up' the concrete seating area, the whole area really does need a tarting up. My mam has got a picture of me as a kid in the park, with my head in one of the dinosaur's mouth Happy days, I love Scarborough




in the yorkshire post last saturday it said the company are in trouble and they are going to dig out the pool rather than build another one

cheers


----------



## chelle (Jan 20, 2009)

*I echo that*



Virusman26 said:


> Wow! Considering you're not, or weren't an explorer, you've done a bloody good job with this one!!! Nice work!!!



I too agree..very good report and pics

regards
Stu


----------



## scribble (Jan 20, 2009)

Claretfan said:


> im going near scarborough in the summer, i hope to check out the old scarborough athletic stadium, may visit this as well.



You might want to take a look at Manor Road cemetery (The Glades) too. A lovely way to approach it is from Peasholm Park, through the Glen and follow the beck. Bear right and go under the big bridge and through a rather neglected Italian garden. It's a gem.


----------



## pinkzpix (Jan 20, 2009)

scribble said:


> You might want to take a look at Manor Road cemetery (The Glades) too. A lovely way to approach it is from Peasholm Park, through the Glen and follow the beck. Bear right and go under the big bridge and through a rather neglected Italian garden. It's a gem.



I like the sound of that, will have to get planning another day to Scarborough!


----------

